
If Programming Languages Were Real Persons - basdog22
http://jeez.eu/2009/11/03/if-programming-languages-were-real-persons/
======
omgsean
Admit it, this was just an excuse to draw some ladies, wasn't it?

~~~
basdog22
hahahaahah no.

